# First Lake Victoria tank species reccomendations.



## zorak27 (May 20, 2005)

I am looking for hearty species with vibrant colors and good temperaments. I want to special order these fish from my LFS but I am not familiar with the scientific names. The more colorful the better. They will all be juveniles in a 25g tall with tons of lace rock and crushed coral substrate. :fish:


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

I think Haplochromis sp. "Ruby" would be a good one for you. They're very pretty and mild-mannered.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: a good choice
xris


----------



## ponderbc (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a pair and they are wonderful fish. My male has amazing colors. the females are always kind of bland though


----------

